
Nigerian astronaut lost in space needs $3m to get home - rmason
https://boingboing.net/2016/02/12/nigerian-astronaut-lost-in-spa.html
======
rvz
I couldn't stop laughing at the title and this very creative scam letter which
has actually been out there for more than 14 years and reported on The
Register. [0]

[0]
[https://www.theregister.co.uk/2004/04/16/cosmic_419er](https://www.theregister.co.uk/2004/04/16/cosmic_419er)

The OP's title is gold.

------
zeristor
Maybe someone could write one regarding the SLS project launching into space

